# Difference between sin, transgression, and iniquity



## Toasty (Oct 6, 2015)

What is the difference between a sin, a transgression, and an iniquity?


----------



## johnny (Oct 6, 2015)

I was thinking at least the first two are interchangeable, based on 1 John 3:4
KJV, Whosoever committeth sin transgresseth also the law: for sin is the transgression of the law.

Of course if you are not reading the KJV then 1 John 3:4 becomes this,
NASB, Everyone who practices sin also practices lawlessness; and sin is lawlessness.

So I guess its time to dive into the Greek.


----------



## johnny (Oct 6, 2015)

My friend sent me this link in regards to your post.

http://www.lofj.com/PDF Files1/Sin, Transgression & Iniquity.pdf

I do remember hearing this somewhere before, 
I think its best summed up in James, which is listed at the end of the PDF.


----------



## timfost (Oct 6, 2015)

I just asked my pastor that same question. They are all synonyms. Take a look at how they are used in Psalm 51:1-5, 9, 13, among other places.


----------



## Toasty (Oct 6, 2015)

johnny said:


> My friend sent me this link in regards to your post.
> 
> http://www.lofj.com/PDF Files1/Sin, Transgression & Iniquity.pdf
> 
> ...



Thank you for the file. That was very helpful.


----------



## Logan (Oct 6, 2015)

timfost said:


> I just asked my pastor that same question. They are all synonyms. Take a look at how they are used in Psalm 51:1-5, 9, 13, among other places.



I agree, and I think emphasizing something by using synonyms in triplicate is not uncommon in Scripture:

Exo 34:7 '...iniquity and transgression and sin...'
Deu 5:31 '...commandments and statutes and judgments...'
Mat 22:37 '...with all your heart, with all your soul, and with all your mind...'
Act 2:22 '...miracles and wonders and signs...'
Eph 5:19 '...psalms and hymns and spiritual songs...'


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2015)

Logan said:


> timfost said:
> 
> 
> > I just asked my pastor that same question. They are all synonyms. Take a look at how they are used in Psalm 51:1-5, 9, 13, among other places.
> ...



Thanks for the good, simple list Logan.


----------



## MW (Oct 6, 2015)

They are synonymous, but the choice of particular synonyms will have varying nuances in different contexts, and these differences can add to and enrich our understanding. As these will differ in Hebrew and Greek it is best to look up a theological dictionary of the OT or the NT depending which is under consideration. The "New International Dictionary" edited by VanGemeren in the OT and Brown in the NT is very useful.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 6, 2015)

Here is a previous discussion on the question: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...ansgressions?highlight=iniquity+transgression.


----------

